
There’s nothing like a tidy codebase - rubikscube
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2013/07/24/theres-nothing-like-a-tidy-codebase/
======
zimpenfish
Please don't do this. The poor bastard who's trying to understand your commit
to fix bug #2325634 now has to wade through a load of unrelated crap to find
the tiny change that's relevant.

Oh, you've done the clean-up in another commit? But still on the feature
branch? Yeah, not helping because now there's two commits to look at instead
of one and WHY DO YOU HATE ME?

Do this as part of a clean-up exercise with its own branch. Don't do it as
part of generic bug fixing. Your team members will thank you.

